

ASk YC: How to build a reddit for my own country - raheemm

I'd like to build a reddit for my own country's news - Bangladesh. I dont want to use a sub reddit. I want to build my own. I am thinking of using Ruby, but would appreciate your advice. Also are there any recommendation algorithms that you can suggest? Thanks
======
mixmax
The source for hacker news is opensourced. Why don't you just use that?

~~~
rms
Not recommended if you are not already a lisp pro. The way you configure
news.arc is through an arc prompt.

~~~
mixmax
good point...

------
rms
I like <http://www.slinkset.com> \-- not open source and missing features,
though

------
nreece
You can use:

Pligg: <http://www.pligg.com/> PHPDugg: <http://www.kubelabs.com/phpdug/>

------
shafqat
We're building Bangladesh specific news sources into NewsCred ,currently in
private alpha (I'm from Bangladesh too!) Drop me an email
(shafqat[at]newscred.com] and we can talk.

------
rms
Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=160939>

